# Is my new deluxe 28 blower missing a clip???



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

I found there was a little slack between the wheel and rear washer that sits up against the bushing for the axle.... On the ends of the wheels there are those clips to hold the wheel on and I removed them... Now behind the clip on the right side there looks to be a little retaining clip but on the left side there is only the wheel clip then nothing... Are both sides suppose to have the retaining clip or just one


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't you go to Ariens Website and look at the parts manual for you snow blower and see if it should be there. My guess is Yes it should be there, but that is just a guess.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Can't you go to Ariens Website and look at the parts manual for you snow blower and see if it should be there. My guess is Yes it should be there, but that is just a guess.


I tried but didn't seem to show the clip on the site


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Judging by the pics yes definitively missing a clip and also I would venture further that there is space for a large flat washer as the clip is just barely larger than the wheel hole. You should look up a parts manual.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

On the Ariens site look up parts radar. You need to be very specific on your model numbers.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Normex said:


> Judging by the pics yes definitively missing a clip and also I would venture further that there is space for a large flat washer as the clip is just barely larger than the wheel hole. You should look up a parts manual.


The side with the little black clip and the bigger wheel retaining clip it's quite tight and seems good, but the other side seems slack and wheel moves around a little to much


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

One side has the clip because the axle slides out of that side, the other side doesn't seem to move so that's why it has a clip so I think I'm good


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Ariens28 said:


> One side has the clip because the axle slides out of that side, the other side doesn't seem to move so that's why it has a clip so I think I'm good


I will look at my deluxe 30 when I get home tonight and let you know if I have two clips or one.
Don


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Looked at my 30. I have clips on both wheels. Where yours are E clips mine are spring type that slip in the axle groove and cover the end. Hopefully you can see this.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

devans said:


> Looked at my 30. I have clips on both wheels. Where yours are E clips mine are spring type that slip in the axle groove and cover the end. Hopefully you can see this.


Mine have those as well to hold the wheels on, but behind on one side had the little e clip but I believe it is for the axle that slides off on that one side where as the other side the axle doesn't move it's solid...


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Gotcha, I didn't look that deep. Mine is still buried in the back of my shed. Sorry.


----------

